# Need a good media player for Lenovo laptop



## sameermanas (Mar 10, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I recently bought a Lenovo Flex 2 -14. I am looking for a good media player.

I have used an Acer laptop with vlc before. After one year, the speakers got damaged. I heard Dell also has issues with VLC. I really like VLC as an all in one player but I am not sure how it works with Lenovo ones.

Please suggest a good media player that can play most formats including mkv.
The laptop is with Windows 8.1 ( Touchscreen)

Ps: I'm looking for freeware.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 10, 2015)

My >7 year old Lenovo R61 is working fine even after using VLC for about 4.5 years on it. Then I've switched to other media players in between like MPC-HC, Pot player and KM Player. Currently using SM player for video playback and Music Bee for audio playback.

VLC is still the best for normal users who want to play any media format. Just make sure you don't amplify the volume beyond 125% from VLC itself. It'll distort the audio. If you need, increase the system volume instead. Dell India has VLC as a stupid excuse to avoid warranty claims when their substandard speakers go kaput.


----------



## sameermanas (Mar 11, 2015)

Thank you very much bro.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Mar 11, 2015)

sameermanas said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I recently bought a Lenovo Flex 2 -14. I am looking for a good media player.
> 
> ...



apart from VLC, PotPlayer is another very good player, and has been the top choice among reviewers since quite some time. i use it for video playback, and use foobar for audio playback (MP3s and FLACs). try them once.


----------



## abracadabra (Mar 11, 2015)

MPC-HC, Pot Player are really good, VLC is more of a RAM hogger especially with x265/ HEVC!


----------



## meetdilip (Mar 12, 2015)

If you are using VLC, make sure sound does not exceed 99 %.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 12, 2015)

I have used vlc since the time I started using PC. This has never damaged the speakers though I heard a few instances where Dell rejected the repair stating that the person has used vlc and it has damaged the speakers.


----------



## sameermanas (Mar 13, 2015)

Thanks guys. I'll limit the sound. Also ill take a look into the other players.


----------



## vito scalleta (Mar 14, 2015)

$hadow said:


> I have used vlc since the time I started using PC. This has never damaged the speakers though I heard a few instances where Dell rejected the repair stating that the person has used vlc and it has damaged the speakers.



Me too . I have been using vlc in my desktop for the last 6 yrs and the volume will be usually above 150%. Encountered no problems.
But iam afraid to do the same with my lenovo laptop.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 14, 2015)

vito scalleta said:


> Me too . I have been using vlc in my desktop for the last 6 yrs and the volume will be usually above 150%. Encountered no problems.
> But iam afraid to do the same with my lenovo laptop.



There is nothing to be afraid of until you go nuts on the sound.


----------



## sameermanas (Mar 16, 2015)

Usually we don't go over 100. But sometimes I download some piracy versions of eng movies where sound is terrible. Only then I go to 200. But I believe using headphones may suffice for that situation.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 16, 2015)

sameermanas said:


> Usually we don't go over 100. But sometimes I download some piracy versions of eng movies where sound is terrible. Only then I go to 200. But I believe using headphones may suffice for that situation.



Why don't you increase the system's volume instead?


----------



## $hadow (Mar 16, 2015)

sameermanas said:


> Usually we don't go over 100. But sometimes I download some piracy versions of eng movies where sound is terrible. Only then I go to 200. But I believe using headphones may suffice for that situation.



Use a good quality headphone and if possible try to watch a good print of movies. Poor print may give you eye problems.


----------



## topgear (Mar 16, 2015)

Hmm. talking about players - I use AIMP for listening songs, Light Alloy for videos and SMPlayer for subtitle download.


----------

